# What BIZARRE disease is this?!?!



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay about a week ago i noticed a yellow lab with what i thought could be fin rot or something, only really on his tail fin, it seemed to be getting shorter and he was just laying there sometimes upside down all day so i got a big net and separated him from the others. A few days later i noticed a red ring around the flesh close to his tail fin, It got to become a deeper red and thicker line as the days went on and yesterday the flesh on the red line seemed to be separating and today i found his body split in two. The part between the red ring and the tail is about 1 cm(that does not include the actual fin part itself). He is still alive and all his other fins seem okay, i could take a picture if you want but... WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like his chewed fin got infected. Treat for "septicemia" with anti-biotic.


----------

